# White fuzzy stuff.



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I have white fuzzy stuff growing on my rocks in my cichlid tank. It flows in the current, it is about 1/9 inch long. Could you perhaps tell me what it is? Is it dangerous to the fishies? Is there anything I should be doing (besides changing water)? Thank you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you have BBA.Black Beard Algae.Don't let the name fool you.It is pretty common algea which at different stages of its life can be many colors(black,brown,dark green,gray,white even red!).Here's a good link;
Algae-- Guitarfish
This whole site(guitar fish) is the best on all algaes I have found.
I use H202(hydrogen peroxide) and excell(glute) to kill it all the time(I mean ALL THE TIME!)The cause of it is hard to diagnose also(I'm trying to increase my CO2 right now?)
Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Fighting Algae with Hydrogen Peroxide - I


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

P51Mustang said:


> I have white fuzzy stuff growing on my rocks in my cichlid tank. It flows in the current, it is about 1/9 inch long. Could you perhaps tell me what it is? Is it dangerous to the fishies? Is there anything I should be doing (besides changing water)? Thank you.


you ask if the fuzz is dangerous and yet you have a cat trying to get a fish outta a bowl haha.(and for anyone who is like what this was a joke so dont get upset)


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for your great answer Tom! Brian, it's really my German Shepherd whom loves my fish, he gets nose art all over the aquarium glass!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

haha very funny.


----------



## swimwiththefishes (Jul 31, 2014)

This sounds like what is happening in my tank right now. Long white slimy tenules all over (NOT PANDEMIC) but quite a bit of it. Trying to pin point what it is and how to cure it or prevent it. AS of now im going to run and get a FINE net or something to scoop it cause my fish net is to large gauge holes. I have a bit of work to do with this new tank maybe water change check WQ as the first one i did i made a rookie move and sample the top water only 

**Update** ok did full water analysis all parameters Norm (which i still find weird for a new tank) I introduced 30ml of waste control because whatever this is it is Organic and well see if this does anything. I also added 20 ml of bacteria to off set a little. now only time will tell. Ill let you know if it works and or if i just wiped out my tank.

Cheers.

Here is a pic of what i have going on.... you can see long stranules of white slime.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Plecos love that stuff.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

My pleccie hides from my cichlids....He is about 5 1/2 inches. He is still larger than they, so I don't know why he hides. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most plecos do hide and come out after lights out. I have many tanks with them being the only thing in there and they stay in the caves and wood all the time.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

susankat said:


> Most plecos do hide and come out after lights out. I have many tanks with them being the only thing in there and they stay in the caves and wood all the time.


huh, how many tanks like one or two im guessing feel free to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 13 tanks that are pleco specific. 13 species all breeding groups. 1 community tank. then 3 other breeding tanks that aren't plecos


----------

